# My Mosin quest continues



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Just found out my local Outdoor Store is selling Mosin Nagants for $129.99. WITH 100 ROUNDS OF FREE AMMO. Again its not that they are hard to find I just want to get a good deal on one. I sure hope Santa brings me one or a nice realative drops me a Franklin for a gift. I have left the add next to my wifes laptop. I kinda feel like Ralphie in A Christmass Story.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I really like mine. Ammo perty cheap to.

I plan on another after Christmas. Ones we get be covered in cosmoline, ifin yers does to, plan on a long cleanin session!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

$130 with ammo!!! Sell the wife, buy the gun.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably the best deal going right now on a military surplus rifle. So much ammo available on the cheap thanks to the Soviets and the cold war.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I went to buy one last week and found they had sold out at $89, but i bought the stuff to de cosmoline it first even a gun case for it. Now it sits empty, waiting..... I will get it tax time most likely when I get the AR. Seeing as how They didnt have the mosins anymore I got a single point sling and a bipod for my Tactical .22. Maybe I should have waited.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

200# Boar, Bear soft points


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Just found out my local Outdoor Store is selling Mosin Nagants for $129.99. WITH 100 ROUNDS OF FREE AMMO. Again its not that they are hard to find I just want to get a good deal on one. I sure hope Santa brings me one or a nice realative drops me a Franklin for a gift. I have left the add next to my wifes laptop. I kinda feel like Ralphie in A Christmass Story.


You can't have one... You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

You can still find Moisins on the internet.
They are the best self defense gun for a prepper on a budget IMO.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Call me a wuss, but there needs to be an easy method to chop off the back third of the stock and replace it with something nice and soft.
$10 for this! And I was gonna use duct tape and foam...
All I'm missing is the scope...and you can get a cheap one on AMZN also.

Nice boar!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got mine last week for $100 with 20 rounds. A friend of mine came across it and traded a truck tool box and some cash for it. However, no bayonet or sling or grease can. I found the missing items plus cleaning brushes and bag on eBay for $30 (I've got my bid ready. Hehe). I get most of our guns from Armslist.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Love mine, all 4 of them.bought the carbines back when they was 100$


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*Relics*

Haven't had either of mine out for awhile . . so we're taking them both out this week end for some shoot-em-up. The rifle actually is more accurate with the bayonet attached, the M44 carbine not so much .

Always have fun at the range. Here's all these guys with benches, rests, spotting scopes, and other gadgets for their hunting rifles. Here i come out with this loud, old, ugly, 12 foot long, fire belching relic, and hit target clays at 200 yards all day long. . . . . priceless!! Did i mention the cheap spam cans of ammo . . . . it's always a hit, everyone wants to try it.


----------



## GaryGlock (Nov 7, 2012)

I love my mosin, great firepower for 130$. There built like tanks so shoot the heck out of it. If you shoot corosive ammo through it just give it a good cleaning when you get home.


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

You can still get em' from AIM or Classic Arms for under $100 bucks if you've got a C&R. I've owned a few but always sell them because I just don't like the safety. Much rather have a Yugo M24/47 even though they're almost 3times the price.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

AIM is sold out was looking a couple days ago. Still listed though so they may get more. Like to have one of the hax recievers just cuz.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice boar. plenty of meat and you can make all sorts of stuff with the hairs and hide.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Mosin's*



Immolatus said:


> Call me a wuss, but there needs to be an easy method to chop off the back third of the stock and replace it with something nice and soft.
> $10 for this! And I was gonna use duct tape and foam...
> All I'm missing is the scope...and you can get a cheap one on AMZN also.
> 
> Nice boar!


Immo, go to Youtube and look for a guy named Iraqveteran (I think). He has several videos of modifying mosin's with new stocks and bedding, polishing the triggers all kinds of nifty stuff to make the mosin a little more modern.

:cheers:


----------

